# Excel 2007 XY Diagramm erstellen



## godi (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Irgendwie bekomme ich kein anständiges Diagramm in Excel 2007 zusammen.
Ich will aus zwei Spalten ein XY Diagramm erstellen. Also eine Spalte sind die X Werte und die andere Spalte die Y Werte.
Das Diagramm wird mir erzeugt aber wie bekomme ich es hin das mir die Werte an den Achsen angezeigt werden und zusätzlich der Achsenname?
Im Anhang noch meine Excel Datei. .txt gehört noch beim Namen entfernt. (wegen hochladen)

Lg, godi


----------



## godi (8 Juni 2010)

Naja irgendwie war jetzt wie ich Excel wieder gestartet habe alles so vorhanden wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Microsofts Lösung: Windows herunterfahren, einen Tag warten und nach dem Hochfahren funktioniert wieder alles....:s17::s17:

godi


----------

